

Calling all hackers: let's fix homework - aroman
http://hworks.org

======
johnmurch
Sounds like a plan - def. think gamification and mobile friendly (ipad/ipod)
tools for students are more important not that more students have their own
devices.

I would be more than happy to help out with some dev work - also keep in mind
NYC has a contest going on
([http://nycschools.challengepost.com/details/about_innovate_n...](http://nycschools.challengepost.com/details/about_innovate_nyc))
to help with this.

